# Afk noobs in den bgs



## DerPreuße18 (10. Januar 2009)

um diese lästigen schmarotzer loszuwerden bin ich für ein kickvote system 

/discuss


----------



## _zorni_ (10. Januar 2009)

Fände ich auch gut und habe schon mal daran gedacht. In Q3A klappte das eigentlich ganz gut ... /callvote kick Player ... so würde man endlich die scheiß Egoisten und die von dir angesprochenen AFK Spieler los.


----------



## Maddin123 (10. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> um diese lästigen schmarotzer loszuwerden bin ich für ein kickvote system
> 
> /discuss



was willst du uns damit sagen? das afk leute noobs sind? das glaube ich kaum.. sie sind nur schmarotzer die ep leachen! das nervt! vote system ne idee


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Wenn sie doch im Startgebiet stehen, kriegen die doch eh weder EP noch RP...


----------



## heretik (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn sie doch im Startgebiet stehen, kriegen die doch eh weder EP noch RP...



Man kann aber nen Schritt davor stehen, wo man außerhalb der Buffreichweite ist.

Wenn ich so jemanden seh schreib ich im Chat immer "XY mitspielen oder rausgehen, sonst ticket"... lustigerweise wirkt das oft.


----------



## _zorni_ (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn sie doch im Startgebiet stehen, kriegen die doch eh weder EP noch RP...


Mir (nicht dem TE) ging es dabei eher um die Spieler, die meinen durch Einzelgruppen Ruf leechen zu müssen. Das kotzt mich derzeit am meisten an, da es bei Middenland Order (kA wie es anderswo ist) extrem ausgeprägt ist.


----------



## DerPreuße18 (10. Januar 2009)

auch wenn die keine ep kriegen wenn die am anfang rumgammeln was soll das ganze dann es stört doch die gesamte grp was spricht dagegen solche leute auszusortieren???


----------



## Shurycain (10. Januar 2009)

Da seht ihrs mal. 

Afk nubs in den bg`s das kommt mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor.. Richtig, großes Problem von WoW, aber nein, alle meinten das würde in WAR nie der fall sein, da man ja mehr bekommt, wenn man aktiv mitwirkt.

Aber ich denke das wird sich im gegensatz zu WoW was tuen, den wie ich gehört habe, gehen die Entwickler auch auf die Wünsche und Kritik der Verbraucher ein. Das würde ich mir auch mal bei Blizzard wünschen.

Shury


----------



## myadictivo (10. Januar 2009)

aja und als nächstes kickvoten wir noch spieler raus, die einem nicht passen. hey der tank rennt immer nach hinten in die eigenen reihen -> kickvote, hey der schami macht damage statts zu heilen -> kickvote. mir ist noch nicht  ein einziger afk leecher aufgefallen in allen sc´s die ich bisher gemacht hab. bei der verständnis die manche spieler über die scenario mechanik entwickelt haben,werden am ende noch deffer per kickvote rausgeschmissen. hey man..das ist war, ab an die front 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

irgendwie klingt das wie die WOW Leute. Das gibt es dort auch. 
Leider sind die Serverübergreifend wenn sie vom eigenen Server sind kann man sich auch anders helfen. 

Gruß Durag


----------



## DerPreuße18 (10. Januar 2009)

myadictivo schrieb:


> aja und als nächstes kickvoten wir noch spieler raus, die einem nicht passen. hey der tank rennt immer nach hinten in die eigenen reihen -> kickvote, hey der schami macht damage statts zu heilen -> kickvote. mir ist noch nicht  ein einziger afk leecher aufgefallen in allen sc´s die ich bisher gemacht hab. bei der verständnis die manche spieler über die scenario mechanik entwickelt haben,werden am ende noch deffer per kickvote rausgeschmissen. hey man..das ist war, ab an die front
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dir is noch nie ein afk spieler aufgefallen könnte daran liegen das du selber afk bist außerdem muss bei so einem system schon ne mehrheit da sein sagen wir 2/3 merheit es reicht nich wenn 2 deppen die voten weil du deffst was soll dan deffen überhaupt schlimm sein sowas kommt immer auf die situation an


----------



## Szputnyik (10. Januar 2009)

mir ist sowas auch noch nie aufgefallen. ich spiele auf huss nebenbei. 

BTW Sorry fürs Offtopic aber @Shurycain: Blöde sig... kann ich auch schreiben: "Wenn es Menschen gäbe die Brot backen, wieso gibt es dann Brot was zu hart, trocken, vergammelt oder ungenießbar ist? Also Stfu und denkt nach Bäckermeister!


----------



## Godfather Himself (10. Januar 2009)

Verstehe den zusammenhang zwischen AFK sein und Noob nicht!


----------



## myadictivo (10. Januar 2009)

ja ne, is klar..ich bin afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie kennzeichnet sich denn bitte ein afk spieler ? nehmen wir mal wow und av bg. da sieht man ja schon 50% der mannschaft in der starthöhle stehen und im minutentakt hoppsen. ich seh im sc in war nicht einen der irgendwie dumm rum steht und sich auszeichnet durch nix tun.


----------



## DerPreuße18 (10. Januar 2009)

Godfather schrieb:


> Verstehe den zusammenhang zwischen AFK sein und Noob nicht!



den gibt es auch nich muss man jedes wort auf die goldwage legen


----------



## pulla_man (10. Januar 2009)

ich muss auch sagen, dass ich shuyrain seine signatur sehr unpassend und beleidigend für alle christen finde. ich selber bin zwar kein gläubiger christ, finde es aber nicht gut leute wegen ihrer religion anzugreifen. nur weil du atheist bist heisst das noch lange nicht dass du das recht hast gläubige menschen zu provozieren


----------



## heretik (10. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> den gibt es auch nich muss man jedes wort auf die goldwage legen



Man kann auch einfach nur die Wörter verwenden, die man auch verwenden will. Sprache ist ein sehr exaktes Instrument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (10. Januar 2009)

Godfather schrieb:


> Verstehe den zusammenhang zwischen AFK sein und Noob nicht!



Ich auch nicht

Besser als im Moment kann man leecher mit Automatik nicht bekämpfen. Bleibt er in der Startzone bekommt er nix aber auch gar nix. Geht er ein Stück vor bekommt er nur die EP für kills in seiner Nähe ab (da kann er auch außerhalb mobs töten), die vielleicht ohne ihn viel weniger sind. Verliert seine Fraktion das Szenario bekommt er ganz wenig ep.

Das Problem: Alle anderen seiner Gruppenkollegen leiden mit.

Muss aber sagen, dass ich so ein Verhalten bisher selten beobachtet hab.


----------



## DerPreuße18 (10. Januar 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht
> 
> Besser als im Moment kann man leecher mit Automatik nicht bekämpfen. Bleibt er in der Startzone bekommt er nix aber auch gar nix. Geht er ein Stück vor bekommt er nur die EP für kills in seiner Nähe ab (da kann er auch außerhalb mobs töten), die vielleicht ohne ihn viel weniger sind. Verliert seine Fraktion das Szenario bekommt er ganz wenig ep.
> 
> ...




also ich seh es andauernt mir is das auch selber erst gar nich aufgefallen denn wenn man nich drauf achtet merk man es auch nich auch wenn es nur 2-3 leute im bg sind die da rumgammeln das muss doch nich sein


----------



## Godfather Himself (10. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> den gibt es auch nich muss man jedes wort auf die goldwage legen



Muss man sich wegen jedem Furz aufregen?


----------



## DerPreuße18 (10. Januar 2009)

Szputnyik schrieb:


> mir ist sowas auch noch nie aufgefallen. ich spiele auf huss nebenbei.
> 
> BTW Sorry fürs Offtopic aber @Shurycain: Blöde sig... kann ich auch schreiben: "Wenn es Menschen gäbe die Brot backen, wieso gibt es dann Brot was zu hart, trocken, vergammelt oder ungenießbar ist? Also Stfu und denkt nach Bäckermeister!




du beschwerst dich über dem seine siggi haste mal deine eigene gelesen xD???


----------



## joekay (10. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> also ich seh es andauernt mir is das auch selber erst gar nich aufgefallen denn wenn man nich drauf achtet merk man es auch nich auch wenn es nur 2-3 leute im bg sind die da rumgammeln das muss doch nich sein



Mir ist mal eine Hexenkriegerin aufgefallen, die sich in Mourkain-Tempel unter der kaputten Brücke versteckt hat.


----------



## Gloti (10. Januar 2009)

Szputnyik schrieb:


> BTW Sorry fürs Offtopic aber @Shurycain: Blöde sig... kann ich auch schreiben: "Wenn es Menschen gäbe die Brot backen, wieso gibt es dann Brot was zu hart, trocken, vergammelt oder ungenießbar ist? Also Stfu und denkt nach Bäckermeister!



Geil.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarwid (10. Januar 2009)

Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt das Problem gar nicht.

- wenn wer im Startgebiet AFK geht bekommt er gar keine Punkte
- geht er nen Stück raus, bekommt er höchstens Punkte für Kills in seiner Nähe
- bleibt er länger als eine Minute AFK wird er automatisch gekickt

Ich spiele viele Szenarios und afk seh ich da ehrlich gesagt kaum mal jemanden. Manche machen echt aus jedem Schiss nen riesen Gewese


----------



## Clashmaniac (10. Januar 2009)

off topic

@Shurycain

Ziemlich provokante sig. Informier dich mal über son zeug bevor du groß philosophisch anfängst.


----------



## DerPreuße18 (10. Januar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> off topic
> 
> @Shurycain
> 
> Ziemlich provokante sig. Informier dich mal über son zeug bevor du groß philosophisch anfängst.




und wie soll er das machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (10. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie ist es modern über das Christentum herzuziehen aber spätestens wenn die Moslems und die Sharia (oder wie das heißt)  regieren, wünschst du dir die Christen wieder herbei ;-) Infiltriert wurde Europa ja schon zur genüge.

Nostradamus hat angeblich das Ende des Christentums mit der Ermordung eines Papstes durch einen Nichtchristen vorhergesehen.


----------



## lucifermaycry (10. Januar 2009)

Es gibt ja mittlerweile ein System, dass man gekickt wird wenn man 2 Minuten glaub ich AFK ist. Was ja schon mal ein richtiger Schritt ist.


----------



## myadictivo (10. Januar 2009)

ich bekomm manchmal auch die warnung mit "sie stehen 1 minute abwesend im sc"..schon sehr lustig, wenn ich mit meinem schami am startpunkt steh und wir grade abgefarmt werden und ich heil mir die finger wund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das ist ja der große religionsthread geworden. deshalb mal die frage, was muss ich alles mit aufs amtgericht nehmen wenn ich austreten will aus der gemeinschaft der gläubigen ?


----------



## DerPreuße18 (10. Januar 2009)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ich bekomm manchmal auch die warnung mit "sie stehen 1 minute abwesend im sc"..schon sehr lustig, wenn ich mit meinem schami am startpunkt steh und wir grade abgefarmt werden und ich heil mir die finger wund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





muss man extra zum gericht um aus dem quatsch auszutreten omg


----------



## pulla_man (10. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> und wie soll er das machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



indem er sich z.b. mal über die "deismus" theorie schlau macht, die besagt dass gott die welt und alles geschaffen hat und sich danach aus der welt zurückgezogen hat. so lässt sich das leid und das böse erklären.


----------



## DerPreuße18 (10. Januar 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> indem er sich z.b. mal über die "deismus" theorie schlau macht, die besagt dass gott die welt und alles geschaffen hat und sich danach aus der welt zurückgezogen hat. so lässt sich das leid und das böse erklären.




dann redet er nur etwas nach was wer anders erzählt hat und das nennt sich dann informiert super^^

aber back to topic afk leecher und die gibt es wirklich is nich nur ein gerücht so wie der reli kram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab sie schon gesehen^^


----------



## heretik (10. Januar 2009)

myadictivo schrieb:


> deshalb mal die frage, was muss ich alles mit aufs amtgericht nehmen wenn ich austreten will aus der gemeinschaft der gläubigen ?



Geh zur Gemeinde und bring nen Fuffi mit.


----------



## DerPreuße18 (10. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Geh zur Gemeinde und bring nen Fuffi mit.




oder kack deinem pfarrer vor die haustüre^^


----------



## Nimroth22 (10. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> oder kack deinem pfarrer vor die haustüre^^



Der war gut . LOL


----------



## Szputnyik (10. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> dann redet er nur etwas nach was wer anders erzählt hat und das nennt sich dann informiert super^^




japp und so redet er was mit einem informationsstand der total fehlerhaft ist. Sorry fürs Offtopic aber ich kann auch sagen: "Preußen sind alles Kindermörder und Vergewaltiger". Auf einen Link mit Zahlenangaben und Belehrungen antworte ich auch dann einfach: "dann redet er nur etwas nach was wer anders erzählt hat und das nennt sich dann informiert super^^".

Merksch was?


Und zu meiner Sig: "Glaube ist nur rein wenn er nicht hinterfragt wird!" -> Dawn of War: Space Marine Kommandoeinheit 1. Soundeffekt wenn er gebaut wird. Also Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (10. Januar 2009)

stimmt wirklich hab nachgeschaut die sagen das echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich find man sollte das system mit diesen 2 minuten vill noch ein wenig verändern so das villeicht spieler die n paar minuten 0 heilung 0 schaden ( nich durch eigenheilung und so sondern auf andere spieler ) auch gekickt werden. ( dann muss man nich nur noch 2 meter laufen damit man nich gekickt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## KleineFlamme (10. Januar 2009)

Die wirst du nie los. Die nehmen jetzt  schon bots, die automatisch zu einer Flagge laufen und dort sich hinstellen und verteidigen oder angreifen.

Die Leute finden die Szenarien so spannend wie die 20ste Wiederholung von der Linderstraße Folge 1293. Darum wehren diese schlauen Spieler sich und nehmen ne Scenario-Bot oder Auto-IT Skripte, um es Myth mal so richtig zu zeigen. Macht es doch auch und dann ist alles im Lot.

Selber schuld, wer nicht spielen lässt, sondern selber seinen Kopf hinhält. Gottlob nehmens nicht alle so schwer.


----------



## Patso (10. Januar 2009)

da gewinnt dann wer den besseren bot hatt xDD 

ne sry von sowas halt ich nix außerdem sieht das der hersteller bestimmt nich gern...


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Streicht einfach die Szenarios dann ist alles gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (10. Januar 2009)

kannst ja auch vor / in burgen ( keeps ) afk gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Da stirbst du aber schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (10. Januar 2009)

hab ich das nich gesagt ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ups...


----------



## DerPreuße18 (10. Januar 2009)

Szputnyik schrieb:


> japp und so redet er was mit einem informationsstand der total fehlerhaft ist. Sorry fürs Offtopic aber ich kann auch sagen: "Preußen sind alles Kindermörder und Vergewaltiger". Auf einen Link mit Zahlenangaben und Belehrungen antworte ich auch dann einfach: "dann redet er nur etwas nach was wer anders erzählt hat und das nennt sich dann informiert super^^".
> 
> Merksch was?
> 
> ...



der unterschied es sind zahlen da der reli scheiß is doch nur was für spinner


----------



## heretik (10. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> der unterschied es sind zahlen da der reli scheiß is doch nur was für spinner



Jedem seine Meinung und seine Überzeugung, oder?


----------



## DerPreuße18 (10. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Jedem seine Meinung und seine Überzeugung, oder?




is nur meine meinung solange sie keine bomben bastelns is mir das egal


----------



## pulla_man (10. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> der unterschied es sind zahlen da der reli scheiß is doch nur was für spinner



hauptsache erst mal alle gläubigen als spinner abstempeln. evtl solltest du dich mal mit der materie auseinandersetzen bevor du die leute anmachst. aber erstmal was in den raum schmeissen
(ich weiss ja nicht wie dein wissenssatnd in sachen religion ist, solltest du doch ahnung haben nehm ich meine aussage natürlich zurück)


----------



## DerPreuße18 (10. Januar 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> hauptsache erst mal alle gläubigen als spinner abstempeln. evtl solltest du dich mal mit der materie auseinandersetzen bevor du die leute anmachst. aber erstmal was in den raum schmeissen
> (ich weiss ja nicht wie dein wissenssatnd in sachen religion ist, solltest du doch ahnung haben nehm ich meine aussage natürlich zurück)





religion und wissen passt halt nich zusammen


fakt is ohne religionen würd es friedlicher zugehen


----------



## Exo1337 (10. Januar 2009)

"zomfg ihr off-topic noobs! " Is ja schlimm hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja also ich finde die afkler nich so schlimm weil ich bisher auch nur einen gesehn hab. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich hab da jetz nix mitbekommen mit dieser 1 oder 2 Minuten-Regel aber dass wär ja eine gute Lösung. Es kann ja immer ma passiern, dass man mal kurz ne Minute afk gehn muss, wenns dann halt länger dauert hat man zurecht Pech gehabt.


----------



## pulla_man (10. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> religion und wissen passt halt nich zusammen
> 
> 
> fakt is ohne religionen würd es friedlicher zugehen



ohne wissen und naturwissenschaften würde es keine nuklearbomben geben. wissen und religion passen meiner meinung nach schon zusammen. man sollte bloss in kein extrem verfallen


----------



## DerPreuße18 (10. Januar 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ohne wissen und naturwissenschaften würde es keine nuklearbomben geben. wissen und religion passen meiner meinung nach schon zusammen. man sollte bloss in kein extrem verfallen




nuklearbomben sind doch super seit dem wurde es hier richtig friedlich


----------



## Klaviaer (10. Januar 2009)

Zeit für den guten Albert:

„Wissenschaft ohne Religion ist lahm, Religion ohne Wissenschaft ist blind.“

Oder um es zu deuten:

Der Space Marine hat Recht. Wer seinen Glauben nicht einmal im KERN anzweifelt ist wahrhaft gläubig. Dies birgt allerdings einen Mangel oder eher die Abwesenheit von Veränderung und Verbesserung. Die pure Religion ist blind.
Wissenschaft indes wurde nur durch zwei Dinge jemals wirklich beflügelt:

Krieg und der Wunsch den anderne zu widerlegen.

In diesem Fall ist ohne die Konkurrenz der Kirche und andere "Gläuber" ohne Beweis mit wilden Thesen kein großer Anreiz da etwas nachzuweisen.

Im Endeffekt sind Krieg und WIderlegung aber ein und das gleiche und nur eines beflügelt die Wissenschaft. Konkurrenz. Man muss schneller und besser sein. Nur aus diesem Grund sind die meisten Entwicklungen in Gesellschaften entstanden die auf Leistungsdruck und Selektion basieren.


Zum "eigentlichen" Thema:

Ich habe War gespielt im ersten monat und der OB... JA! Es gibt sie und vor dem afk Malus standen eingie von Anfang bis Ende am Start. Ich habe es eingie Male gesehen und geflüstert. Keienr reagierte. Das AFK System ist eine deutliche Verbesserung gewesen. Mehr kann man nicht verlangen.


----------



## pulla_man (10. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> nuklearbomben sind doch super seit dem wurde es hier richtig friedlich



kannst ja mal die leute in hiroshima und nagasaki fragen ob sie die atombomben auch so toll finden, und die menschen im irak ob es wirklich friedlich ist


----------



## DerPreuße18 (10. Januar 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> kannst ja mal die leute in hiroshima und nagasaki fragen ob sie die atombomben auch so toll finden, und die menschen im irak ob es wirklich friedlich ist




was glaubst du wieviel tote es gegeben hätte wenn die usa in japan gelandet wären? außerdem is seit dem ja alles mehr oder weniger friedlich die kleinen scharmützel im irak sind doch nix gegen den 2. wk


----------



## pulla_man (10. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> was glaubst du wieviel tote es gegeben hätte wenn die usa in japan gelandet wären? außerdem is seit dem ja alles mehr oder weniger friedlich die kleinen scharmützel im irak sind doch nix gegen den 2. wk



und ohne die industrielle revolution wäre es nie zu solchen vernichtungskriegen gekommen. in der antike gab es schlachten von weitaus geringerem ausmass. die schlacht von alexander gegen das perserreich als beispiel ca 50.000 makedonen/griechen gegen 200.000 perser war damals eine unvorstellbar grosse schlacht, und da sind grob geschätzt 55.000 leute gestorben und das komplette perserreich war besiegt. im 2.wk sind mehrer millionen menschen gestorben aufgrund der entwicklung moderner waffen durch wissenschaftler.

aber darum gehts eigentlich nicht, es geht darum dass ich es sehr schade finde, dass du gläubige als spinner hinstellst. ist man ein spinner wenn man sich etwas überirdisches vorstellt umeine antwort auf fragen zu haben die heute noch nicht zu beantworten sind? ist man ein spinner weil man an das seelenheil glaubt und somit der unvermeidbare tod nicht ganz so schlimm vorkommt? ist man ein spinner wenn man auf die unsterblichkeit der seele vertraut?


----------



## DerPreuße18 (10. Januar 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> und ohne die industrielle revolution wäre es nie zu solchen vernichtungskriegen gekommen. in der antike gab es schlachten von weitaus geringerem ausmass. die schlacht von alexander gegen das perserreich als beispiel ca 50.000 makedonen/griechen gegen 200.000 perser war damals eine unvorstellbar grosse schlacht, und da sind grob geschätzt 55.000 leute gestorben und das komplette perserreich war besiegt. im 2.wk sind mehrer millionen menschen gestorben aufgrund der entwicklung moderner waffen durch wissenschaftler.
> 
> aber darum gehts eigentlich nicht, es geht darum dass ich es sehr schade finde, dass du gläubige als spinner hinstellst. ist man ein spinner wenn man sich etwas überirdisches vorstellt umeine antwort auf fragen zu haben die heute noch nicht zu beantworten sind? ist man ein spinner weil man an das seelenheil glaubt und somit der unvermeidbare tod nicht ganz so schlimm vorkommt? ist man ein spinner wenn man auf die unsterblichkeit der seele vertraut?




ja denn anstatt sich irgendein blödsinn auszudenken kannste auch sagen weiß ich nich und gut is


----------



## pulla_man (10. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> ja denn anstatt sich irgendein blödsinn auszudenken kannste auch sagen weiß ich nich und gut is



das ist deine meinung und niemand bezeichnet dich als spinner. warum musst du dann die andern als spinner hinstellen? für manche is es halt leichter zu ertragen wenn sie auf etwas überirdisches vertrauen können. aber anscheinend lässt du dich nicht davon abbringen religion als blödsinn hinzustellen, demzufolge bist du für mich ein ignorant und eine weitere diskussion ist völlig sinnlos


----------



## Exo1337 (10. Januar 2009)

Klaviaer schrieb:


> *TEXT*



Interessanter Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich geb dir im Großen und ganzen Recht, allerdings sollte die Wissenschaft vor allem durch einen anderen Grund angetrieben werden: Die Neugier und der Drang zur Weiterentwicklung. Die Konkurrenz sollte vielmehr Ansporn sein, diese Ziele schneller zu erreichen. Ob Weiterentwicklung jetz bedeutet eine neue Massenvernichtwungswaffe zu entwerfen oder sich langsam aus einer als veraltet angesehene (natürlich kommt es da auf die einzelne Person an, bzw. das gesellschaftliche/religiöse Verständis der Forscher, mal um Flames vorzubeugen)  Denkweise herauszutasten und sie zu widerlegen um der neuen eine Basis zu schaffen ist egal.


----------



## lucifermaycry (10. Januar 2009)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ich bekomm manchmal auch die warnung mit "sie stehen 1 minute abwesend im sc"..schon sehr lustig, wenn ich mit meinem schami am startpunkt steh und wir grade abgefarmt werden und ich heil mir die finger wund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jap ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, wenn man vom Gegner ganz zurück in die Base gedrängt wird und dort trotzdem kämpft gilt diese 2min-AFK-Kick Regel witzigerweise auch... Hier sollte nachgebessert werden.


----------



## Exo1337 (10. Januar 2009)

@ lucifermaycry:

Wird bestimmt bald passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virolac (10. Januar 2009)

Wie halt mal alle religionen erfunden sind das prob ist nur das die gläubigen das nicht erkennen bzw akzeptieren können weil für sie eine welt zusammen bricht.
Der ganze kramm fing doch schon v.christus an beispielsweise mit den grieschen oh die sonne geht auf muss ein gott sein und so weiter das christentum hat den ganzen kramm nur kompriemiert in 1nem gott und das alles nur mit man sich erklären kann warum sachen so sind wei sie sind.Und der ganze krieg kramm ist ein natürliches verhalten vom Menschne um dafür zu sorgen das die art nicht zu sehr an population gewinnt da der mensch keinen natürlichen feind ausser sich selbst hat.Klappt aber nur bedingt da es ja schon über 6milliarden menschen gibt aber ohne die ganzen kriege wessentlich mehr.So viel dazu.


Zu den Afklern wenn das wirklich überhand nimmt kann man einfach was einführen das diese spieler gemeldet werden und bei genug meldung  einen debuff kriegen der ihnen ehre un ep verwehrt!!


----------



## DerPreuße18 (10. Januar 2009)

Virolac schrieb:


> Wie halt mal alle religionen erfunden sind das prob ist nur das die gläubigen das nicht erkennen bzw akzeptieren können weil für sie eine welt zusammen bricht.
> Der ganze kramm fing doch schon v.christus an beispielsweise mit den grieschen oh die sonne geht auf muss ein gott sein und so weiter das christentum hat den ganzen kramm nur kompriemiert in 1nem gott und das alles nur mit man sich erklären kann warum sachen so sind wei sie sind.Und der ganze krieg kramm ist ein natürliches verhalten vom Menschne um dafür zu sorgen das die art nicht zu sehr an population gewinnt da der mensch keinen natürlichen feind ausser sich selbst hat.Klappt aber nur bedingt da es ja schon über 6milliarden menschen gibt aber ohne die ganzen kriege wessentlich mehr.So viel dazu.
> 
> 
> Zu den Afklern wenn das wirklich überhand nimmt kann man einfach was einführen das diese spieler gemeldet werden und bei genug meldung  einen debuff kriegen der ihnen ehre un ep verwehrt!!




ganz raus aus dem sz weil auch wenn sie nix kriegen schaden sie dem team


----------



## Klaviaer (10. Januar 2009)

Das Prinzip des "unerklärlichen" (Oh Licht schlägt auf die Erde und bringt Tod und Feuer. ZEUS! Oh der Berg bricht aus, da muss eine riesige Schmiede arbeiten. Hephaistos etc.) führte zur Vergötterung und der Wunsch nicht zu sterben zu der Überlegung was danach ist. Das Problem ist, dass man sich einer Endgültigkeit bewusst ist, die man nicht akzeptieren will.

Viele Länder hatten den Polytheismus und je individueller der Polytheismus wurde um so gefährlicher war er auch. Man denke nur an die Kriege der Stadtstaaten, weil angeblich die Götter der Städte sich nicht mochten... Wenn Glaube Krieg bedeutet...

Der Gedanke des EINEN Gottes bei so vielen "Zivilisationen" hatte daher besonders hohen Anklang, da dadurch interne Kriege zum Erliegen kamen. Alle hatten den gleichen und unter ihm sind wir gleich. Perfekt, Kriege weg.

Heute haben wir wieder das gleiche Problem. Zu wenig Ressource, zu viele Leute. Wieder stoßen Glaubensansätze aufeinander und es führt zu Krieg.

Wenn man die WELT nimmt kann man sagen wir haben wieder einen Polytheismus. In unserer Welt herrschen MEHRERE Götter und jeder soll der oberste sein. Das Griechenprinzip tritt ein und man bekämpft sich. Manche verbal, andere mit Waffen.
Einige suchen Gemeinsamkeiten und wollen die Religionen WIEDER einmal verschmelzen. Islam und Christentum ähneln sich auch stark... nur die Emanzipation ist dem Islam nicht sehr zu eigen. Ein Hindernis.

Allgemein tritt heute das Weltreligionsschema ein. Jeder schaut sich alle an, nimtm was er mag und baut daraus seine individuale Religion. Im Endeffekt nehmen viele Christen chon Ieale aus dem Hinduismus mit rein. Der Buddhismus überkreuzt sich mti dem Christlichen Friedensdenken...

Gebt der Welt 4 große Kriege und circa 200 Jahre und viele Religionen sind verwaschen. Dann sit der Irrsinn vorbei. Allerdings müssen wir vorher dne Faktor K, also die Ressourcengrenze, in den Griff bekommen. Wir verbrauchen 1,3 Erden an Ressourcen. Ein Minusgeschäft.



Wieder zum Thema:

Es stimmt das Voting wäre gut. Wenn esBots sind, dann kann so ein Voting zu eienr mitteilung führen die er klicken muss. Wenn er dies tut ist er als aktiv bestätigt. Wenn nicht fliegt er nach 30 Sekunden raus. Wer wirklich spielt SIEHT das Fensterchen.


----------



## DerPreuße18 (10. Januar 2009)

Klaviaer schrieb:


> Das Prinzip des "unerklärlichen" (Oh Licht schlägt auf die Erde und bringt Tod und Feuer. ZEUS! Oh der Berg bricht aus, da muss eine riesige Schmiede arbeiten. Hephaistos etc.) führte zur Vergötterung und der Wunsch nicht zu sterben zu der Überlegung was danach ist. Das Problem ist, dass man sich einer Endgültigkeit bewusst ist, die man nicht akzeptieren will.
> 
> Viele Länder hatten den Polytheismus und je individueller der Polytheismus wurde um so gefährlicher war er auch. Man denke nur an die Kriege der Stadtstaaten, weil angeblich die Götter der Städte sich nicht mochten... Wenn Glaube Krieg bedeutet...
> 
> ...




son bot wird sicher so modifiziert das er auch klicken kann


----------



## Clashmaniac (10. Januar 2009)

Wow ich fand die sig unpassend.

Ich finds aber genauso unpassend das sich hier halbwissende menschen in nem Forum zu nem Spiel über Religion "unterhalten".
Lasst es mal besser gut sein und trefft euch per Pm oder so, das gehört hier einfach nicht hin.


----------



## Neradox (10. Januar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Wow ich fand die sig unpassend.
> 
> Ich finds aber genauso unpassend das sich hier halbwissende menschen in nem Forum zu nem Spiel über Religion "unterhalten".
> Lasst es mal besser gut sein und trefft euch per Pm oder so, das gehört hier einfach nicht hin.



Deswegen dauerts auch sicher nicht mehr lange bis ein Mod hier reinspatziert kommt und etwas unternimmt.

BTT: Mich stört das auch nicht, weil ich einfach selten afkler sehe. Und auch falls man mal afk muss (passiert mir auch, zum Beispiel wenn das Haustier ein Problem hat o.Ä.) dann hat man ja sicher auch einen guten Grund dazu. Leecher kriegen durch das derzeitige afk-System imho gut auf die Mütze.


----------



## Makalvian (10. Januar 2009)

Also der Beitrag pusht geradezu die Statistik von Buffed nach oben jetzt ist nicht mehr 30 % eines gesamten Threads brauchbar sondern nur noch 25 ..... 

Zurück zum Topic ich finde es reicht das afksystem was schon im spiel ist ... Also der kick nach einer Minute etwas ... Die Spieler die extra gruppen joinen können es ruhig weiter tun sobald ich nen hot auf die setze krieg ich deren exp mit also mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## siberian (12. Januar 2009)

Noob ist eh das Unwort, als ob das nicht jeder mal war.


----------



## nrg (12. Januar 2009)

Das Problem bei Kickvotingsystemen ist das man einen Spieler der nicht das macht was die selbsternannten Feldherren als richtig ansehen aus dem Schlachtfeld entfernen kann. Hauptsächlich dadurch das viele nicht nachsehen was der Spieler macht sondern einfach drauf klickt weil er meint "Weg mit dem Leecher". Aber ich nehme an das Mythic da eine entsprechende Lösung findet.

Back to OffTopic
Als bekennender Ignostizist ist mir die Frage nach einem Gott herzlich egal da es egal ist ob einer, mehrere oder gar keiner existiert. Jeder soll glauben was er denkt solange er seinen Glauben niemandem mit Gewalt aufzwingt. Viele Probleme mit Religionen kommen nur da her das einige Personen ihre Religion nur in einem beschränkten Fokus sehen und den Rest ignorieren.


----------



## HGVermillion (12. Januar 2009)

siberian schrieb:


> Noob ist eh das Unwort, als ob das nicht jeder mal war.


Noob = Idiot, der meint er hätte ahnung vom Spiel
Newbie = Neuling der keine Ahnung vom Spiel hat.

Noob ist insofern kein Unwort es bezeichnet die Trottel die meinen sie hätten Skill, wobei das nur ihre eigene Meinung ist. Wenn man dann andere Fragt wie das aussieht sind die antworten dann doch etwas abweichender.


----------



## zadros (12. Januar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Noob = Idiot, der meint er hätte ahnung vom Spiel
> Newbie = Neuling der keine Ahnung vom Spiel hat.



Noob ist seit meinen 12 Jahren MMORPGs die Internetabkürzung für Newbie und kein Schimpfwort...
Gimp hingegen ist das was du als Noob bezeichnest... Aber mit WoW hat sich ja wohl alles geändert -.-


----------



## HGVermillion (12. Januar 2009)

Stimmt auch wieder, bin halt auch WoW verseucht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (12. Januar 2009)

Ich habe noch keinen afk rumstehen sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muß ich mal drauf achten wenn ich Zeit dafür habe. Naiv wie ich bin dachte ich bisher auch das man dann gekickt wird.


----------



## Senubirath (12. Januar 2009)

Hab ma 2 gesehen gehabt als ich mit meinem BW unterwegs war....

Dumm für die das die sich im offenen feld versteckt hatten... Aber beim zweiten habe ich, so wie das hier höre, die befürchtung das ich einen bit besiegt habe... der lief stur gegen die wand als ich ihn zu holzkohle verarbeitet habe....


Aber generell sieht man immer öfter solche afk'ler... ob se das nun mit absicht machen oder doch ganz kurz weg sin kann man dummerweise net beurteilen...



Das mit der 2 min regelung is net schlecht... nur wenn man lag im laden hat und dann bei antritt die msg bekommt man hat sich ne minute oder so net bewegt is schon mies -_-

Hoffe die machen da noch was...


----------



## softcake_orange (12. Januar 2009)

AFK Leute in Szenarien werden früher oder später umgehauen. Anschließend erscheinen sie am Startpunkt, wobei dann der AFK Mechanismus greift. Also alles Ok oder nicht?


----------



## zadros (12. Januar 2009)

das am Startpunkt erscheinen dauert 240 Sekunden also 4 Minuten XP und RP mitleechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich finde das System so wie es ist OK, mir ist bisher noch KEIN afk-bger aufgefallen zumindest bei uns auf Erengrad Zerstörung nicht...


----------



## DerPreuße18 (12. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Noob ist seit meinen 12 Jahren MMORPGs die Internetabkürzung für Newbie und kein Schimpfwort...
> Gimp hingegen ist das was du als Noob bezeichnest... Aber mit WoW hat sich ja wohl alles geändert -.-




für den größten teil ist noob ein wort das unvermögen ausdrückt woraus dieses unvermögen resultiert ist egal


----------



## Lari (12. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> für den größten teil ist noob ein wort das unvermögen ausdrückt woraus dieses unvermögen resultiert ist egal


Falsch.
Es wurde dazu gemacht, aber was es wirklich bedeutet, weiß kaum jemand mehr.
Noob, b00n, n4p, nap etc. ist alles eine Ableitung von Newbie, also einem Neuling. Wer noob als Beleidigung, oder als Ausdruck des Unvermögens des Spielers benutzt zeigt eigentlich nur, dass er selbst ein noob ist, weil er die eigentliche Bedeutung nicht kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (12. Januar 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ich muss auch sagen, dass ich shuyrain seine signatur sehr unpassend und beleidigend für alle christen finde. ich selber bin zwar kein gläubiger christ, finde es aber nicht gut leute wegen ihrer religion anzugreifen. nur weil du atheist bist heisst das noch lange nicht dass du das recht hast gläubige menschen zu provozieren



Lese die Signatur richtig durch - sie richtet sich nicht gegen Christen an sich sondern an Menschen, die sich nicht christlich verhalten. Aber selbst wenn es anders wäre müßtest du es wohl hinnehmen, denn natürlich gilt bei uns das Grundgesetz und damit das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung. Ich sehe nicht, wo dein Recht auf freie Religionsausübung damit behindert wird.

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## zadros (12. Januar 2009)

Das ganze könnt ihr doch per PN regeln ... Denn wie immer gilt: Nur weil du das Recht hast dich zu äußern hast heisst das noch nicht, dass du es auch musst :-)


Also -> Zurück zum Thema bitte.


----------



## DerPreuße18 (12. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Es wurde dazu gemacht, aber was es wirklich bedeutet, weiß kaum jemand mehr.
> Noob, b00n, n4p, nap etc. ist alles eine Ableitung von Newbie, also einem Neuling. Wer noob als Beleidigung, oder als Ausdruck des Unvermögens des Spielers benutzt zeigt eigentlich nur, dass er selbst ein noob ist, weil er die eigentliche Bedeutung nicht kennt
> 
> ...




da es dazu gemacht wurde ist es halt so was es früher mal war is doch wayne noob aktuelle bedeutung schlechter spieler was es in 100 jahren bedeutet ist sowas von wayne


----------



## Lari (12. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> da es dazu gemacht wurde ist es halt so was es früher mal war is doch wayne noob aktuelle bedeutung schlechter spieler was es in 100 jahren bedeutet ist sowas von wayne


Die Jugend von heute... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (12. Januar 2009)

Wer ist wayne und was hat er mit dem noob gemacht?!
Pack aus oder ich pwn dich dicke, altaaaa!
Übrigends ist auf englischen WoW Servern noob IMMERNOCH die Abkürzung für newbie und nicht im geringsten Schimpfwort... Im Allgemeinen kann sich die internationale Community deutlich respektvoller benehmen als die Deutsche aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Um wieder zurück zum eigentlichen zu kommen:
- AFK'ler werden sich schnell einen schlechten Ruf machen und schnell auf dem ganzen Server verschrien, genauso wie solo bg'ler... irgendwann kommen sie kleinlaut angekrochen oder hören mit WAR auf, da sie keine / kaum Gruppen bekommen
- Solange KEIN clustering kommt ist das BG'en bei WAR doch relativ human - selten soloisten und ich persönlich habe noch NIE einen afkler gesehen, der keinen triftigen Grund hat ( und in anderen BG's mitgemacht hat )


----------



## DerPreuße18 (12. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Die Jugend von heute...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




was die jungend von gestern tat is natürlich viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (12. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> was die jungend von gestern tat is natürlich viel besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich darf dich zitieren:



> was es früher mal war is doch wayne


----------



## DerPreuße18 (12. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Ich darf dich zitieren:




dumm aus dem zusammenhang gerissen arbeitest du für die bild???


----------



## Lari (12. Januar 2009)

Der Unterschied ist doch bezeichnend:
Früher sagte man "Newbie/Noob sucht Gruppe für XY" und dann war einem bewusst, dass man dem Spieler was erklären muss bzw. ihm hilft.
Heute sagt man "du noob, equip dich und lies guides, gimp ey...!!11, mir doch wayne!11".

OnTopic: AFK Leecher wird es immer geben. Selbst, wenn man sie melden könnte, würden es die wenigsten machen, oder es hat zu wenig Konsequenzen. Wenn etwas ausgenutzt werden kann, dann wird es das auch.


----------



## DerPreuße18 (12. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist doch bezeichnend:
> Früher sagte man "Newbie/Noob sucht Gruppe für XY" und dann war einem bewusst, dass man dem Spieler was erklären muss bzw. ihm hilft.
> Heute sagt man "du noob, equip dich und lies guides, gimp ey...!!11, mir doch wayne!11".
> 
> OnTopic: AFK Leecher wird es immer geben. Selbst, wenn man sie melden könnte, würden es die wenigsten machen, oder es hat zu wenig Konsequenzen. Wenn etwas ausgenutzt werden kann, dann wird es das auch.




das is mir schon klar das es so schmarotzer immer geben wird auch mit melden aber ich als ehrlicher spieler würde mich freuen wenn ich so gammler melden kann ob es dann wirklich hilft is ne andere sache schaden wird es sicher nich außer den afklern


----------



## ErebusX (12. Januar 2009)

Ticket und gut ist. Genauso störend sind Leute, die im Szenario aus der Gruppe gehen um solo mehr Ruf zu bekommen. Naja solche Leute sind dann die, die aus meinen und von einigen anderen, Warbands fliegen im open RvR. Wer im Szenario nicht im Team spielt, der braucht das wohl auch nicht im open RvR.


----------



## DerPreuße18 (12. Januar 2009)

ErebusX schrieb:


> Ticket und gut ist. Genauso störend sind Leute, die im Szenario aus der Gruppe gehen um solo mehr Ruf zu bekommen. Naja solche Leute sind dann die, die aus meinen und von einigen anderen, Warbands fliegen im open RvR. Wer im Szenario nicht im Team spielt, der braucht das wohl auch nicht im open RvR.



solo player das selbe die sind auch nich besser auch kick vote


----------



## doggystyle (12. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> - AFK'ler werden sich schnell einen schlechten Ruf machen und schnell auf dem ganzen Server verschrien, genauso wie solo bg'ler... irgendwann kommen sie kleinlaut angekrochen oder hören mit WAR auf, da sie keine / kaum Gruppen bekommen



Die hören mit WAR auf und kommen dann ins Buffed Forum und hacken monatelang auf dem Spiel rum, weil sie keiner lieb hatte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerPreuße18 (12. Januar 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> Die hören mit WAR auf und kommen dann ins Buffed Forum und hacken monatelang auf dem Spiel rum, weil sie keiner lieb hatte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




viel besser als ingame rum gimpen


----------



## doggystyle (12. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> viel besser als ingame rum gimpen



Ansichtssache... auf der einen Seite nerven sie tierisch... andererseits wären die Foren ohne sie auch ein bisschen zu ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerPreuße18 (12. Januar 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> Ansichtssache... auf der einen Seite nerven sie tierisch... andererseits wären die Foren ohne sie auch ein bisschen zu ruhig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



im forum kriegen die aber nen perm bann ingame sieht das ganz anders aus


----------



## Senubirath (12. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> im forum kriegen die aber nen perm bann ingame sieht das ganz anders aus



Naja... perm ban is so ne sache..... solange es kein ip-ban is juckt die dat wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (12. Januar 2009)

Naja, für einen Perm-Ban muss man einiges machen.
Für eine Schreibsperre reicht schon Kritik und ein halber offTopic Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Januar 2009)

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema, danke.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (12. Januar 2009)

Neulich war ich in einem SC und mitten drin klingelt das Telefon.
Ich steh auf, nehme das Ding in die Hand und da ist es passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
Es war ein wichtiges Gespräch.
also erstmal zu ende telefoniert.
Naja, die Moral von der Geschichte ist, dass ich nach 1 min raus geflogen bin.
Kann meiner Meinung nach jedem mal passieren.
Was jedoch in letzter zeit aber wirklich Überhand nimmt sind Ein-Mann-Gruppen.


----------



## Iwarsnit (12. Januar 2009)

Im Szenario und Open RVR sind AFKler Beute oder fliegen, wenn juckts ... weder auf Huss noch Hergig hab ich bisher viele zu Gesicht bekommen.

Die Solo-SZler sind ´n anderes Problem, aber was sie machen ist nur asozial und nicht regelwidrig. Von mir und eigentlich auch allen meinen Bekannten gibts dann halt weder Heal noch Unterstützung. Sollen Sie die DoItMyself-Nummer durchziehen mir Wurscht. 

Ein Vote-System bringt wieder zuviele Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten und auf den Stress kann ich echt verzichten.


----------



## skazi# (12. Januar 2009)

fände es viel wichtiger ein rp und ep bonus für die deffenden zu verteilen.... weil die die die ganze zeit rumzergen bekommen am meisten rp und das is ja net der sinn des sz's


----------



## Kezman1 (12. Januar 2009)

Also auf meinem Server is mir das noch nicht aufgefallen


----------



## Pogolinus (12. Januar 2009)

skazi# schrieb:


> fände es viel wichtiger ein rp und ep bonus für die deffenden zu verteilen.... weil die die die ganze zeit rumzergen bekommen am meisten rp und das is ja net der sinn des sz's




damit das mit dem flage campen und das scenario 50/36 gewinnen noch schlimmer wird ich bin eher dafür das zu bestrafen das mal mehr los is als das alle campen.


----------



## Senubirath (12. Januar 2009)

Pogolinus schrieb:


> damit das mit dem flage campen und das scenario 50/36 gewinnen noch schlimmer wird ich bin eher dafür das zu bestrafen das mal mehr los is als das alle campen.



Okay... sagen wir ma... du bist vorne im zerg und fightest schön... klar die flagge hattet ihr getappt... doch dann auf einmal bekommt der gegner nen punkte schub... ein blick verrät... eigene flagge weg gegner im vorteil... da keiner aufgepasst hat weil terg wichtiger is als taktik

Deffen ist bei manschen sachen schon wichtig... sonst kann man gerne nur zergen und die gegner tappen dann mit 1 - 2 chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarintosch (12. Januar 2009)

votekick und gut ist. Keine AFKler mehr, keine Einmanngruppen mehr. Dem Grossteil der Leute geht es für gewöhnlich dann doch darum das Szenario zu gewinnen. Ich denke dieser Grossteil dürfte ganz gut und fair entscheiden ob wer rausfliegt oder nicht. Ich schätze die Situation auch nicht so ein dass diese Leute Spieler wegen zu niedrigem lvl oder so kicken würden. Also nochmal: votekick und gut ist.


----------



## Senubirath (12. Januar 2009)

Zarintosch schrieb:


> votekick und gut ist. Keine AFKler mehr, keine Einmanngruppen mehr. Dem Grossteil der Leute geht es für gewöhnlich dann doch darum das Szenario zu gewinnen. Ich denke dieser Grossteil dürfte ganz gut und fair entscheiden ob wer rausfliegt oder nicht. Ich schätze die Situation auch nicht so ein dass diese Leute Spieler wegen zu niedrigem lvl oder so kicken würden. Also nochmal: votekick und gut ist.



Schon nee tolle idee... nachteil... viele werden es halb auch dafür nutzen leuts zu kicken die denen net passen... gibts auch in wow wo viele dann sagen "der passt mir net... votekick"

Normalerweise sollte man einen de-buff bekommen (keine rp un exp) wenn man net in einer gewissen zeit jemanden killt oder eine sz typische aktion macht... Die wo dann meinen "ha... ich kill einen un gut is..." die sollte man dann überraschen mit der tatsache das du kämpfen sollst für dein zeug un einmal fighten is net drin...


----------



## DerPreuße18 (12. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Schon nee tolle idee... nachteil... viele werden es halb auch dafür nutzen leuts zu kicken die denen net passen... gibts auch in wow wo viele dann sagen "der passt mir net... votekick"
> 
> Normalerweise sollte man einen de-buff bekommen (keine rp un exp) wenn man net in einer gewissen zeit jemanden killt oder eine sz typische aktion macht... Die wo dann meinen "ha... ich kill einen un gut is..." die sollte man dann überraschen mit der tatsache das du kämpfen sollst für dein zeug un einmal fighten is net drin...




wenn man 75% der spieler braucht um einen zu kicken sollten dann leute aus spaß gekickt werden müsste man 75% der war comm für Stulle erklären ich denke mal paar deppen haste immer dabei aber nich soviele von daher 75% is okay zum kicken.  Kann immer mal sein das in einem bg 90% deppen sind aber in sonem bg kann man mich dann auch kicken weil da gibts dann eh nix zu reißen^^


----------



## heretik (12. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> wenn man 75% der spieler braucht um einen zu kicken sollten dann leute aus spaß gekickt werden müsste man 75% der war comm für Stulle erklären ich denke mal paar deppen haste immer dabei aber nich soviele von daher 75% is okay zum kicken.  Kann immer mal sein das in einem bg 90% deppen sind aber in sonem bg kann man mich dann auch kicken weil da gibts dann eh nix zu reißen^^



Kickvote ist so brennender Unsinn dass es gar nicht mehr blöder geht.

Mir passt ein Spieler nicht, schnell irgendwas im Chat behauptet dass der Spieler gemacht hätte, Kickvote und bevor er sich erklären kann klickt jeder schnell auf JA, damit das Popup wieder weg ist.

Der Level eines Spielers ist mir zu niedrig, und meiner Meinung nach reicht ein Tank (ich), aber mehr Heiler wären immer besser? Kickvote, kommt sicher was besseres nach.

Spieler AFK markieren und das durch das Programm überprüfen lassen ok, Kickvote auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## DerPreuße18 (12. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Kickvote ist so brennender Unsinn dass es gar nicht mehr blöder geht.
> 
> Mir passt ein Spieler nicht, schnell irgendwas im Chat behauptet dass der Spieler gemacht hätte, Kickvote und bevor er sich erklären kann klickt jeder schnell auf JA, damit das Popup wieder weg ist.
> 
> ...



denke mal du bist selber ein leecher sonst würdest du sowas nich von dir geben


----------



## myadictivo (12. Januar 2009)

du machst dich ja lächerlich..jeder der nicht deiner ansicht ist soll also ein leecher sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *tätschel* /kickvote preuße


----------



## DerPreuße18 (12. Januar 2009)

myadictivo schrieb:


> du machst dich ja lächerlich..jeder der nicht deiner ansicht ist soll also ein leecher sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



normal ehrliche spieler kann sowas ja auch nich stören da sie ja davon nich betroffen sind


----------



## Senubirath (12. Januar 2009)

Die gefahr des missbrauchs solcher mechaniken ist der grund.... viele interessiert es net was sie aufm bildschirm haben und drücken einfach ohne zu lesen ja... auch wenn es bedeutet das ein kumpel von denen rausgevotet wurde weil er einem net passt...


Solche Mechaniken werden dann nur als vorwand benutzt und die spieler die es eh net juckt klicken auf irgendwas... man will ja wieder freie sicht haben...


----------



## DerPreuße18 (12. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Die gefahr des missbrauchs solcher mechaniken ist der grund.... viele interessiert es net was sie aufm bildschirm haben und drücken einfach ohne zu lesen ja... auch wenn es bedeutet das ein kumpel von denen rausgevotet wurde weil er einem net passt...
> 
> 
> Solche Mechaniken werden dann nur als vorwand benutzt und die spieler die es eh net juckt klicken auf irgendwas... man will ja wieder freie sicht haben...




man kann es ja auch auch ohne son dummen ja sreen machen das man halt /kick name eingeben muss somit wäre es läßtig und kommt auch nur bei schweren fällen zum einsatz und jetzt sag nich das macht eh keiner denn wenn es so is stört es erst recht niemand


----------



## Senubirath (12. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> man kann es ja auch auch ohne son dummen ja sreen machen das man halt /kick name eingeben muss somit wäre es läßtig und kommt auch nur bei schweren fällen zum einsatz und jetzt sag nich das macht eh keiner denn wenn es so is stört es erst recht niemand



Ich sag ja nur das solche dinge zum missbrauch anspornen... vlt bin ich net der einzigste der das so sieht... vlt doch... aber wo solche sachem mgl sind wird es immer benutzt um unruhe zu stiften.


----------



## DerPreuße18 (12. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nur das solche dinge zum missbrauch anspornen... vlt bin ich net der einzigste der das so sieht... vlt doch... aber wo solche sachem mgl sind wird es immer benutzt um unruhe zu stiften.



man kann allesmögliche missbrauchen aber willst du mir jetzt meine gabel klauen?

die frage is doch wie hoch is die wahrscheinlichkeit das 75% der spieler im bg einen anderen spieler aus spaß hass was auch immer rausvoten

ich dachte immer die war comm is so über pro das sowas doch fast ausgeschlossen is wir sind ja nich bei dem bösen wow^^


----------



## Senubirath (12. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> man kann allesmögliche missbrauchen aber willst du mir jetzt meine gabel klauen?
> 
> die frage is doch wie hoch is die wahrscheinlichkeit das 75% der spieler im bg einen anderen spieler aus spaß hass was auch immer rausvoten
> 
> ich dachte immer die war comm is so über pro das sowas doch fast ausgeschlossen is wir sind ja nich bei dem bösen wow^^



Hatte gedacht ich leih mir den löfel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja.... will ja nicht behaupten das wir alle böse sind... es gibt aber immer noch leuts die net so leicht trennen können zwischen beiden games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (12. Januar 2009)

Szputnyik schrieb:


> mir ist sowas auch noch nie aufgefallen. ich spiele auf huss nebenbei.
> 
> BTW Sorry fürs Offtopic aber @Shurycain: Blöde sig... kann ich auch schreiben: "Wenn es Menschen gäbe die Brot backen, wieso gibt es dann Brot was zu hart, trocken, vergammelt oder ungenießbar ist? Also Stfu und denkt nach Bäckermeister!





""Der Glaube ist nur rein, wenn er nicht hinterfragt wird!"" Das finde ich fast noch dümmer.


----------



## DerPreuße18 (12. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Hatte gedacht ich leih mir den löfel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




klar gibt es die leute aber wenn dich 2-3 leute voten is es ja egal weil es gar keine auswirkung hat es müssten fast nur deppen im bg sein damit du dann fliegt


----------



## DerPreuße18 (12. Januar 2009)

Xondor schrieb:


> ""Der Glaube ist nur rein, wenn er nicht hinterfragt wird!"" Das finde ich fast noch dümmer.




das is wohl ein zitat aus dem großen warhammer universum als ich das zuerst laß rollten sich bei mir auch die fußnägel hoch weil dümmer gehts echt kaum noch 

aber das hat sich dann ja geklärt^^


----------



## Iwarsnit (12. Januar 2009)

Ja, der ganze Krempel kommt aus dem Warhammer 40.000 Hintergrund. Space Marines und Imperiale Armee und jetzt lasst den Religions/Glauben-Krempel bitte aus dem Topic raus und macht doch da was eigenes auf. Und diskutiert dort gerne über Glauben anhand von fictionalen Glaubensregeln aus dem Imperialen Katechismus ...

# The man who has nothing can still have faith.
# A small mind is easily filled with faith.
# Doubt forms the path to damnation.
# Prayer cleanses the soul, but pain cleanses the body.
# Blessed is the mind too small for doubt.


----------



## Skatero (12. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> normal ehrliche spieler kann sowas ja auch nich stören da sie ja davon nich betroffen sind


Klar, ein normaler ehrlicher Spieler lv 28 im T4 Szenario, ist immer ganz ehrlich und spielt fair.
Leider ist auch eine Gildengruppe im Szenario. He! Lv 28 ist zu low. /kickvote [lv28er] ja ja ja...
Der ehrliche Spieler fliegt raus.
Wettenn wir, solche Sachen würden passieren?


----------



## DerPreuße18 (12. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Klar, ein normaler ehrlicher Spieler lv 28 im T4 Szenario, ist immer ganz ehrlich und spielt fair.
> Leider ist auch eine Gildengruppe im Szenario. He! Lv 28 ist zu low. /kickvote [lv28er] ja ja ja...
> Der ehrliche Spieler fliegt raus.
> Wettenn wir, solche Sachen würden passieren?




klar würde das passieren die frage is nur wie oft sind genug leute einer gilde in einem sz um die 75% zu stellen und wie oft is eine ganze grp so asi das sie den spieler nur weil er noch nich so ein hohes lvl hat zu kicken

das kick system is ja anonym also auch wenn mein leader sagt kick den der is zu low wenn der aktiv im bg mitspielt mach ich es einfach nich und ich bin sicher nich der einzige der so denkt kann mir nich vorstellen das alle leute lows kicken wollen


----------



## zadros (13. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> klar würde das passieren die frage is nur wie oft sind genug leute einer gilde in einem sz um die 75% zu stellen



Bei uns relativ oft dank Doppelanmeldung bzw 4-5 GRP die sich fürs gleiche szenario anmelden



DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> und wie oft is eine ganze grp so asi das sie den spieler nur weil er noch nich so ein hohes lvl hat zu kicken



Bei Warhammer würde ich fast sagen sehr selten, denn eigentlich empfinde ich die community als relativ harmlos!


----------



## DerPreuße18 (13. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Bei uns relativ oft dank Doppelanmeldung bzw 4-5 GRP die sich fürs gleiche szenario anmelden
> 
> 
> 
> Bei Warhammer würde ich fast sagen sehr selten, denn eigentlich empfinde ich die community als relativ harmlos!





na dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (13. Januar 2009)

Provokation gelöscht. Bitte nun wieder sachlich diskutieren, danke.


----------



## Gumja (13. Januar 2009)

WAR ist NICHT WoW...
DAS bedeutet man kennt die Leute die mit einem die Szenarien betreten... man sieht sie immer wieder und läuft ihnen ständig über den Weg... ob in einem PQ... in einer Instanz... irgendwo beim questen oder im ORvR...

Und ganz ehrlich Leute...
WENN euch diese "Deppen" schon wegen ihrem AFK Verhalten in den Szenarien auffallen... dann fordert nicht ein unsinniges an WoW erinnerndes Kickvote System, sondern meidet diese Leute im "normalen" Spiel genauso...
Lange bevor die meisten Spieler durch WoW "versaut" wurden, half sich die Servercommunity bei den MMORPGs nämlich auch selbst...
Spieler die immer gegen den Strom schwammen, ausfällig wurden oder nix anderes als leechen konnten, wurden irgendwann von der Community gemieden, die damals noch so "schlau" war sich Charnamen zu merken und nicht irgendein votingsystem zu füttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (13. Januar 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> WAR ist NICHT WoW...
> DAS bedeutet man kennt die Leute die mit einem die Szenarien betreten... man sieht sie immer wieder und läuft ihnen ständig über den Weg... ob in einem PQ... in einer Instanz... irgendwo beim questen oder im ORvR...



Gottlob. Ich habe erst bei WAR wieder gemerkt, wie sehr mir eine richtige Community seit DAoC gefehlt hat, bei der man Leute ständig wiedertrifft und auch wiedererkennt. Und eben dieser Wiedererkennungseffekt ist definitiv da; es ist nur die Frage, ob sich die "asozialen" Spieler dessen auch bewusst sind oder ob sie dann später im Spiel davon ausgehen, der Rest der Community benimmt sich ihnen gegenüber so komisch, weil sie einfach alle ganz doll doof sind.


----------

